# iControlCenter - iPhone Visu für S7 300/400



## d-eye (17 Juni 2010)

Nach knapp 2 nervenaufreibenden Wochen des "App-Reviews" bei Apple ist es nun endlich so weit: iControlCenter ist im App Store!
Hardwarevoraussetzungen sind eine S7-Steuerung der 300/400 Serie mit Ethernet-CP, WLAN-Router und natürlich ein iPhone oder iPod touch. 
Detaillierte Informationen zur Anwendung findet ihr auf der Produktwebsite:

http://i-controlcenter.com

Fragen, welche die Website nicht beantwortet, könnt ihr gern über das Mailformular auf der Website, oder auch hier im Forum stellen. Das gilt natürlich auch für Anregungen und Erfahrungen.

VG
Jens


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juni 2010)

Hallo d-eye,
ich bin begeistert und der Preis ist wirklich angenehm 9,99€. Ich bin
definitiv dein Kunde 

gruß helmut


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Juni 2010)

Der Preis ist nicht zu toppen - für ScadaMobile muss da eben mal das 6-fache auf den Tisch gelegt werden. Alleine dafür 5 Sterne !

Anregung: Anpassung der Bausteine für PN-CPU´s - ich hab nur eine IM151-8


----------



## d-eye (18 Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für das positive Echo!

Den PN-CPU's widme ich mich ich Kürze. Es werden lediglich Änderungen an den SPS-Bausteinen nötig, um mit den T... Bausteinen zu funktionieren.

ScadaMobile ist eine andere Kategorie, iControlCenter ist damit nicht zu vergleichen, auch nicht vom Preis her, finde ich. 
Die Grundidee von iControlCenter ist, sich mit dem iPhone zu verschiedenen Steuerungen zu verbinden und immer die passende Visu angezeigt bekommen ohne irgendetwas neu konfigurieren zu müssen. Da die Visu-Konfiguration dann zwangsläufig in der SPS liegen muss, sollte es dennoch recht einfach und transparent zu handhaben sein. Dafür sind die Möglichkeiten in der Visu beschränkt auf die in der iPhone-App hinterlegten Templates (aber auch da wird es in Zukunft mehr Auswahl geben). 

VG
Jens


----------



## pylades (20 Juni 2010)

Funktioniert tadellos 
Chapeau!

Pylades


----------



## Technikhansi (21 Juni 2010)

*klasse Sache...*

Funktioniert wirklich genau wie beschrieben, da kann sich manch ein App-Hersteller noch ne Scheibe abschneiden hier.
Vor allem der schnelle und freundliche Support und die Homepage sollten jedem helfen und genauer durchgelesen werden.

Die Grundidee find ich super...
Auch wenn man sicherlich erst mal die Programme anpassen muss, aber selbst das sehe ich im Moment als Vorteil, so kann man mit verschiedenen Steuerungen im Handumdrehen die passende Visu mit nur einem App nutzen!
Genial...einfach.

Gruß Hansi


----------



## mrdoc (9 November 2010)

Auch wenn die Thread schon etwas älter ist, das Programm ist ja noch aktuell.

Ich habe mir das App jetzt auch geholt um damit mein "Room-Control" steuern und überwachen zu können. Dabei sind mir drei Dinge aufgefallen die ich hier gerne mal als Anregung posten würde.

1. Mir fehlen ganz normale Wert Ein-/Ausgaben also ohne die "Bar" darunter...
die dann vieleicht auch nicht eine ganze Zeile einnehmen sondern jeweils zwei in einer o.Ä.

2. Ich weiß nicht in wiefern das möglich ist aber es wäre schön wenn die Analogausgaben (oder wenns angenommen wird auch die Wertausgaben)
auch Werte einlesen. Also konkretes Beispiel ich habe ein Bedienpanel und ein iPhone welche beide einen Wert in die SPS laden. Jetzt möchte ich den z.B. durchs Panel geänderten Wert auch auf der Analogausgabe des iPhones lesen. Andersherum geht ja schon.

3. Ich hätt gern noch ein zwei Seiten mehr


----------



## Controllfreak (9 November 2010)

Hallo,

ist schon ein App für CoDeSys angedacht oder gibt es das schon wo anders?

Gruß

Controllfreak


----------



## d-eye (5 Dezember 2010)

Seit heute ist auch ein Step7 Projekt für die Anbindung von iControlCenter an PN-CPU's verfügbar. Download hier. Ein Update der App im iPhone ist nicht erforderlich.




Controllfreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist schon ein App für CoDeSys angedacht oder gibt es das schon wo anders?
> 
> ...



Das funktioniert mit der gleichen iPhone App. 
Falls jemand die Anbindung mit CoDeSys umsetzen will, kann er mit meiner Unterstützung bezüglich der Datenschieberei rechnen. 
Ich selbst habe mit CoDeSys keine Erfahrung.




mrdoc schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Thread schon etwas älter ist, das Programm ist ja noch aktuell.
> 
> Ich habe mir das App jetzt auch geholt um damit mein "Room-Control" steuern und überwachen zu können. Dabei sind mir drei Dinge aufgefallen die ich hier gerne mal als Anregung posten würde.
> 
> ...



Das nehme ich gerne mal als Anregung auf, wobei ich beim 2. Punkt so meine Probleme habe.


----------



## Stanzman (20 Dezember 2010)

Gibt es diese App auch für Android Handy? Wenn nicht, ist eine App für Android geplant?

MfG Stanzman


----------



## d-eye (21 Dezember 2010)

Stanzman schrieb:


> Gibt es diese App auch für Android Handy? Wenn nicht, ist eine App für Android geplant?
> 
> MfG Stanzman



Nein, auch nicht geplant bisher.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## IBFS (22 Februar 2011)

d-eye schrieb:


> Nein, auch nicht geplant bisher.



Push - aus aktuellem Anlaß - gibt es neue Infos d-eye?

Frank


----------



## Sarek (22 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Push - aus aktuellem Anlaß - gibt es neue Infos d-eye?
> 
> Frank


 

http://www.automation-se.de/index.php/s7droid/s7droidpro


----------



## Ralle (23 Februar 2011)

Sarek schrieb:


> http://www.automation-se.de/index.php/s7droid/s7droidpro



Nicht schlecht.
Hoffentlich bastelt der Hersteller noch ein Impressum auf seine HP, bevor irgend so ein dämlicher Abmahnfuzzi bei ihm Kasse machen will!


----------



## Stanzman (23 Februar 2011)

Na jetzt gibt es endlich ein :TOOL: für Android. Sieht echt vielversprechend aus.


----------



## IBFS (23 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.
> Hoffentlich bastelt der Hersteller noch ein Impressum auf seine HP, bevor irgend so ein dämlicher Abmahnfuzzi bei ihm Kasse machen will!



...da sollten wir die Truppe mal anschreiben.
Bei der Gelegenheit könnte man auch den Preis erfragen.

Frank


----------



## Stanzman (23 Februar 2011)

Also ich habe grade mal im Android Store gesehen das die Lite Version Gratis ist und die Full Version 16,99€ kosten soll.


----------



## marlob (25 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.
> Hoffentlich bastelt der Hersteller noch ein Impressum auf seine HP, bevor irgend so ein dämlicher Abmahnfuzzi bei ihm Kasse machen will!


Jetzt steht ein Impressum drin.
Und da gucke ich auf die Adresse und stelle fest das der nur 200 m von mir weg wohnt.
Da weiss ich wenigstens wie ich schnellen Support bekomme


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Jetzt steht ein Impressum drin.
> Und da gucke ich auf die Adresse und stelle fest das der nur 200 m von mir weg wohnt.
> Da weiss ich wenigstens wie ich schnellen Support bekomme



Schau an, dann ist es ja gut. Leider werden diese Dinge immer wichtiger, weil es zu viele Leute gibt, die ohne Leitung abkassieren wollen, z.Bsp. Abmahnanwälte.

Übrigens, ich weiß, wo du wohnst. ...  Jetzt!


----------



## marlob (25 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Schau an, dann ist es ja gut. Leider werden diese Dinge immer wichtiger, weil es zu viele Leute gibt, die ohne Leitung abkassieren wollen, z.Bsp. Abmahnanwälte.
> 
> Übrigens, ich weiß, wo du wohnst. ...  Jetzt!


Das wusstest du doch vorher auch schon
http://www.sps-forum.de/vbgooglemapme.php?lat=52.12674385964287&lng=6.917266845703125&zoom=12
Jetzt nur noch etwas genauer


----------



## AutomationSE (4 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hab diesen Thread zufällig gefunden(nachdem ich natürlich auch gesucht habe!)

Da dieses der Thread fürs iControlCenter ist möchte ich, einen eigenen Thread für den S7Droid starten, in dem ich Meinungen und Anregungen zu zukünftigen Versionen vom S7Droiden austauschen möchte. 

Es wäre schön wenn Ihr Euch melden würdet!

Gruß

AutomationSE


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2011)

AutomationSE schrieb:


> Da dieses der Thread fürs iControlCenter ist möchte ich, einen eigenen Thread für den S7Droid starten, in dem ich Meinungen und Anregungen zu zukünftigen Versionen vom S7Droiden austauschen möchte.



Nicht fragen, einfach machen...  

Frank


----------



## Markus (1 Februar 2012)

Habe mir das eben mal aufgebaut, iPhone4S + 317-2PN/DP.
Scheinbar bin ich der einzige bei dem immer nach 20-40s ein Kommunikationsfehler in der App kommt.
Die Daten von Beschleunigungssensor bekomme ich ebenfalls nicht in die SPS.
Sonst funktioniert alles... jemand ne Idee?


----------



## d-eye (2 Februar 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> Habe mir das eben mal aufgebaut, iPhone4S + 317-2PN/DP.
> Scheinbar bin ich der einzige bei dem immer nach 20-40s ein Kommunikationsfehler in der App kommt.
> Die Daten von Beschleunigungssensor bekomme ich ebenfalls nicht in die SPS.
> Sonst funktioniert alles... jemand ne Idee?



Ich hoffe es funktioniert jetzt. 
VG


----------



## sps-Bieber (14 März 2012)

*iCC*

Hallo Leute,

Bin neu hier und habe ein Problem mit dem iControlCenter. Meine

Hardware:

CPU 315 2DP 
CP 343-1

habe mir das Beispiel-Projekt bei dem Hersteller der App heruntergeladen (iConrolcenter.com), bekomme allerdings den OB1 sowie die FB´s nicht in die CPU geladen. Bekomme jedesmal die Fehlermeldung Baustein konnte nicht kopiert werden!

Was mach ich falsch?

Danke für schnelle Antworten


----------



## d-eye (15 März 2012)

sps-Bieber schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Bin neu hier und habe ein Problem mit dem iControlCenter. Meine
> 
> ...



Ist per Support Mail beantwortet.


----------



## Dr.M (27 März 2012)

Hallo,

habe die App vor nem Jahr gekauft und getestet. Da ich endlich eine konkrete Anwendung dafür habe, habe ich sie jetzt wieder aktiviert. Sehr cooles Teil! Funktioniert alles perfekt. Fast. Ich bräuchte auch die Wertübernahme in den Slider. 


d-eye schrieb:


> Das nehme ich gerne mal als Anregung auf, wobei ich beim 2. Punkt so meine Probleme habe.



Ist das mittlerweile möglich?

Gruß


----------



## Küffel (31 März 2012)

Hallo,

bin auch sehr interessiert an der APP. Plane derzeit eine Hausautomatisierung mit S7-300 und suche noch nach einer geeigneten App. Gerne auch fürs IPad an der Wand. 
 Lebt dieses Projekt noch? Der Appstore hat noch immer Version 1.0 (kann ein gutes, aber auch ein schlechtes Zeichen sein). 

Wie funktioniert eigentlich die Kommunikation von iControlCenter mit der SPS? Wie werden die Daten aus dem DB's gelesen bzw. geschrieben?
Gibt es eigentlich eine Webtechnologie welche direkt mit der SPS kommuniziert um daten zu lesen oder zu schreiben (evtl. JavaScript oder ähnliches)? Ich habe schon mal mit libnodave rumgespielt, allerding in einer C# Anwendung. Wenn man einen solchen zugriff über eine normale Website nutzen könnte, dann wäre doch alles möglich...

 Ich bin ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen... SORRY


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 April 2012)

Hallo

Ich hätte da auch noch ein paar Ideen und wünsche...

Es sollte in der Doku darauf hingewiesen werden, dass bei einsatz
einer 400er CPU die FC5 und FC6 gewechselt werden müssen.

Wäre es möglich, die Anzeige-LEDs in die Taster (Schalter) zu
integrieren, dann könnte man die doppelte anzahl Taster/Schalter
pro seite unterbringen.

Ansonsten Großes Lob für diese wirklich sehr gelungene App!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## srle (25 April 2012)

Hallo

Ich hätte auch eine Frage zum ICC, bzw. zur CPU.

Ich verwende eine F-CPU (315F) welche KEIN Passwortschutz hat.

Habe einen WLan Router mit welchem mein Iphone und die CPU (Ethernetkabel) verbunden sind.

Ich kann jedoch keine Verbindung aufbauen, IP Adresse ist i.O., Passwort habe ich keins eingegeben.

Ich steh im Moment ein wenig auf dem Schlauch, könnt Ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen?

Gruss

Srle

EDIT: 

Verbindung zur CPU ist aufgebaut (Neustart vom Router), wenn ich auf Visu gehe steht dort jedoch not connected, obwohl unter rechts "Online" (mit gelben Punkt) steht und ich auch mit der CPU verbunden bin.

Was mache ich falsch?

EDIT:

Wenn beim Online Status ein gelber Punkt leuchtet, seid Ihr zwar mit der SPS verbunden, aber man muss beim einloggen noch den PIN: 100 (bzw. den Benutzerdefinierten Pin) eingeben, habe es zuerst nicht gesehen, evtl. hilft es ja jemanden wieter.

Gruss

Srle

P.S.

Danke für das super App, werde ich in Zukunft häufig brauchen.


----------



## babylon05 (4 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wollte auch icontrolcenter für eine kleine Home-Anlage nutzen. Habe noch eine alte 315-2-DP CPU  fw 1.2.1 und einen 343-1EX10 CP.
Auf der Homepage steht zwar bei dem Demo Projekt für CP für alte CPU's aber bekomme die DB's nicht in meine CPU geladen, da meine CPU nur DB's
bis 255 zählen kann. Jetzt habe ich die DB's tiefer nummeriert und die FC's 10-15 angepasst inkl. OB1 und neuen Instant DB für den FB88 generieren lassen.
Unter Netpro habe ich das gemacht was auf den Bilder der Homepage zu sehen ist. Alles in die S7 geladen.
Im Iphone 4 habe ich die App gestartet und die interne IP eingeben mit Pin, dort kommt leider immer:
"Please check connectivity and PLC-configuration" und unten steht immer offline.

Finde leider keinen Fehler, warum dies nicht geht.

mfg babylon05

1.Nachtrag:
Irgendwie hat mir die app zwar kurz Online angezeigt aber der Punkt war gelb, nach einer Zeit stand dann wieder offline in der app.

2.Nachtrag:
so wie es aussieht liegt es an den AG_SEND Bausteinen, falls jemand die noch <v3.0 hat kann er diese gerne mal uploaden


----------



## Dr.M (4 Juni 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> Habe mir das eben mal aufgebaut, iPhone4S + 317-2PN/DP.
> Scheinbar bin ich der einzige bei dem immer nach 20-40s ein Kommunikationsfehler in der App kommt.
> Die Daten von Beschleunigungssensor bekomme ich ebenfalls nicht in die SPS.
> Sonst funktioniert alles... jemand ne Idee?




Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit den Verbindungsabbrüchen. An was lag das?

Gruß
Dr.M


----------



## Markus (4 Juni 2012)

das problem mit den verbindungsabbrüchen habe ich immer noch.
dachte anfangs es leigt am accesspoint, aber habe einige probiert die alle irgendwan das gleich problem hatten.

habe iphone4s und iphone 3gs probiert...

beshcleunigungssensor ging dann irgendwann, nach neustert, an-ausschalten,.... mehrmals...
siehe auch deaktivieren und aktivieren des sensors unter einstellungen am iphone


----------



## babylon05 (4 Juni 2012)

Also bei mir lag es am CP 343-1EX10 dieser geht überhaupt nicht mit der Iphone App und Iphone 4 fw 5.1.
Ich habe mir nur einen CP343-1CX10 Lean geholt, den alten CP ausgebaut neuen rein, so eingestellt wie alter CP, im Iphone connect und schon war der Ball grün und
ich kann mit mein Iphone die Anlage steuern. Also Jens sollte unbedingt auf seiner Homepage noch ergänzen nicht mit dem 1EX10 verwendbar.

mfg


----------



## Dr.M (5 Juni 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> das problem mit den verbindungsabbrüchen habe ich immer noch.



Oh, das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich habe einen iPod touch, IM 151-8F und einen AP von TP-Link. Die Verbindung baut direkt auf, bricht aber nach 10-20s wieder ab. Wenn man dann die App schliesst und wieder öffnet, kann man sich direkt neu verbinden. Aber die Verbindung bleibt einfach nicht. Hatte das Ganze vor längerer Zeit mal mit nem iPad und nem anderen AP gemacht und es ging.

Werde jetzt mal noch etwas rumprobieren. Für Tipps bin ich weiterhin sehr dankbar. 

Beschleunigungssensoren gehen übrigens auch.


Gruß
Dr.M


----------



## Temminator (2 August 2012)

Es wäre schön wenn IControl noch mit Siri gekoppelt wird. Da fallen mir ein paar schöne spielereien für meine Hausautomatisierung ein.


----------



## Benni89 (4 Dezember 2012)

...........


----------



## Chris81 (18 Mai 2013)

Hallo,
habe eine 317PN/DP CPU und ein Iphone 4, alles ist im Heimnetzwerk  vernetzt, aber ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung zur I Contro Center App!!
Bräuchte etwas hilfe bei den einstellungen der TCP verbindung, habe alle Netzwerke in mein programm kopiert und den OB1 und OB100 angepast.
Habe im FB 300 die IP vom Iphone eingegben, und in der App die IP der CPU und den Pin eingetragen.
Trotzdem bekomme ich einfach keine Verbindung.

Ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann, viellen Dank schon mal im vorraus
Gruss Chris81


----------



## ferdinand80 (7 Februar 2014)

sps-Bieber schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Bin neu hier und habe ein Problem mit dem iControlCenter. Meine
> 
> ...






Hallo erstmal,
Habe das gleiche Problem. Kann jemand helfen? Ich weiss echt nicht wodran das liegne könnte.
DAnke.....


----------



## IBFS (7 Februar 2014)

Wenn du eine ältere CPU hast, dann kann die z.B. nur bis FB-Nummer 127.
Falls im OB1 aber ein FB höherer Nummer aufgerufen wird, wird das beim
Laden angemeckert.


----------



## Tuffi (7 Februar 2014)

Hallo ferdinand80

Für deine Konstellation nimm erst mal von dieser Seite http://i-controlcenter.com/pages/de/downloads.php das Projekt '*iControlCenter SPS Bausteine V1.1*'.
Ich hatte mich erst vertan und das PN-Projekt genommen...
Nun stellst du in NetPro wie auf der Seite unter 'Dokumentation --> Verbindung über CP343-1/443-1' beschrieben deine Hardware ein.
Die DBs 432 & 433 in die gewünschte DB-Nr abändern oder mit Hilfe der UDTs neu erzeugen. Den Instanz-DB für FB88 neu erzeugen und den Aufruf für FB88 anpassen.

Das sollte es gewesen sein.


Gruß und viel Erfolg,
Tuffi


----------



## Tuffi (7 Februar 2014)

Beitrag gelöscht wegen doppel-Post.


----------



## Tuffi (7 Februar 2014)

Irgendwie sind nun schon zwei Posts von mir nicht angezeigt worden.

[...]Beitrag gelöscht wegen doppel-Post.[...]

edit: Kann es sein das Posts mit Links nicht genommen werden?


----------



## PN/DP (7 Februar 2014)

Du hast bis jetzt erst sehr wenig Beiträge. Vielleicht liegt es daran: http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/...rag-oder-thema-nicht-freigeschaltet-wird.html

Harald


----------



## Tuffi (7 Februar 2014)

@PN/DP: Das wird es wahrscheinlich sein.

Nun sind meine anderen beiden Einträge auch da. Kann ich die Überflüssigen Post eigentlich selber löschen?
Habe dafür unter 'Beitrag bearbeiten' keine Option gefunden.

Andere Sachen: Liest der Entwickler dieser App noch mit?
Wenn ja, soll ich Verbesserungsvorschläge hier äußern oder lieber per email schicken?


Gruß,
Tuffi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Februar 2014)

Tuffi schrieb:


> Andere Sachen: Liest der Entwickler dieser App noch mit?
> Wenn ja, soll ich Verbesserungsvorschläge hier äußern oder lieber per email schicken?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube fast nicht, dass der Entwickler hier noch mitliest.
Ob du hier oder per email einen Verbesserungsvorschlag schreibst
ist ansich egal, denn es bringt beides nichts. :-?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Februar 2014)

Nachtrag:

Letzter Beitrag von d-eye:
15.03.2012, 00:27

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (8 Februar 2014)

wenn, dann direkt:  http://i-controlcenter.com/pages/de/kontakt.php


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Februar 2014)

IBFS schrieb:


> wenn, dann direkt:  http://i-controlcenter.com/pages/de/kontakt.php



Hi Frank

Das hatte ich auch schon versucht, auch erfolglos. :-(

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2014)

Vielleicht ist er auf Androit umgesattelt.


----------



## flummy (21 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

muss das Ding mal ausgraben, weil ich mich damit jetzt auch gerade versuche.....

Ich habe jetzt bei einigen gelesen dass sie das Ding auch auf älteren CPUs zum laufen bekommen haben. Leider gelingt mir das noch nicht so wirklich. Habe eine 313C CPU + CP 343-1 zur Verfügung. Die eigentliche Kommunikation per Netzwerk mit der SPS funktioniert grundsätzlich schon ( weil ich ein anderes Projekt drauf laden konnte ) Allerdings bekomme ich dieses Projekt nicht zum laufen. Kann mir jemand da kurze / kleine Tipps geben: 

Wie muss ich vorgehen um die DB / FB usw Bausteine anzupassen ?
( DB Nummern sind über 127, der FB 130 aus dem heraus der DB 433 aufgerufen wird, ist geschützt und lässt sich nicht bearbeiten )

Dadurch dass die Nummern zum Teil die 127 übersteigen ( für DB bzw 128 für FB ) lassen sich natürlich der OB1 und viele andere Bausteine gar nicht erst auf die CPU kopieren. Das Problem ist auch dass ich bisher noch nicht soooooo Megamäßig viel mit DB / FBs zu tun hatte, deswegen vielleicht eine einfache Möglichkeit der Umbenennung / Umprogrammierung nicht kenne.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte, oder eine Alternativmöglichkeit vorschlagen könnte, wo es möglich ist eine S7 mit einem Mobilem Gerät zu steuern / beobachten und das Projekt evtl noch lebt / weitergeführt wird.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Tuffi (22 April 2014)

Hallo flummy.
Ich versuche es mal verständlich in einer Punkt für Punkt Anleitung zu erklären. Ich gehe davon aus, das du dieses Projekt zum testen zum laufen bringen willst und es noch nicht in ein bestehendes Projekt integrierst.

- Lade von dieser Seite: http://i-controlcenter.com/pages/de/downloads.php unter dem Punkt 'SPS Software für Verbindungen über CP343-1/443-1' das Paket 'iControlCenter SPS Bausteine V1.1' herunter.
- Im SIMATIC Manager unter 'Datei --> Dearchivieren' die heruntergeladene Datei auswählen und entpacken lassen.
- Im entpackten Projekt eine neue SIMATIC 300-Station einfügen und deine Hardware zusammen klicken.
- Wie hier zu sehen http://i-controlcenter.com/pages/de/dokumentation/verbindung-ueber-cp343-1443-1.php unter NetPro die Verbindung anlegen.
- Die Bausteine aus 'iCC_V11' in deine gerade angelegte 300er Station rüber kopieren.
- Die DBs 432 und 433 im Bausteinordner passend umbenennen. Ich gehe von Neu: DB32 und DB33 aus.
- Im OB1 NW1 steht der FB88. Dort kannst du den DB444 einfach in die DB Nummer deiner Wahl umbenennen und ihn dann dadurch erzeugen. Ich gehe hier von DB88 aus.
- An den Eingängen 'DB_CFG' und 'DB_DATA' siehst du die beiden DB Nummern des Konfigurations-DBs und des Daten-DBs. Diese anpassen (32 und 33).
- Bei Eingang 'LADDR' bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er eh immer 100 ist, oder ob du ihn noch wie in NetPro angegeben abändern musst.
- Um nun noch die Kommentierung passend zu haben, im Symbol Editor die DBs ebenfalls in die neuen Nummern umbenennen. (DB432 --> DB32, DB433 --> DB33, DB444 --> DB88)
- DB444 kannst du löschen.
- Das sollte es auch gewesen sein und du kannst die Bausteine in deine CPU übertragen und testen.


Natürlich kannst du auch DB444 selber umbenennen und dann an FB88 schreiben oder auch DB432 und DB433 aus den passenden UDTs erzeugen.

Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge zu meiner Stichpunktliste hat: Immer her damit.


Viel Erfolg und Gruß,
Tuffi


----------



## flummy (22 April 2014)

Hallo Tuffi,

zunächst einmal vielen lieben Dank, dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast und Zeit genommen hast, die Eklärung so genau darzustellen  

Ich bin in der Zwischezeit schon ein wenig weitergekommen ( Jaja die Nacht war kürzer als ich gedacht hab *lach* ) 

Die ersten Punkte hast Du soweit richtig interpretiert. Natürlich soll das Ding erst mal "alleine" laufen, wenn das funktioniert, kommt erst mein bestehendes Projekt dazu..... Die Änderungen bis einschl.


> An den Eingängen 'DB_CFG' und 'DB_DATA' siehst du die beiden DB Nummern  des Konfigurations-DBs und des Daten-DBs. Diese anpassen (32 und 33).


hatte ich zum Teil schon durch. Ergänzt mit Deiner Erklärung sind die Bausteine nun alle in der SPS und es gibt auch kein Mecker mehr, dass irgendwas falsch aufgerufen oder nicht kopiert werden kann. 

Was mir jedoch noch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist der Abschnitt:


> Bei Eingang 'LADDR' bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er eh immer 100 ist, oder ob du ihn noch wie in NetPro angegeben abändern musst.



Ich habe die NetPro Einstellungen genauso übernommen, wie sie auf der Seite dargestellt sind. Im Eingang LADDR steht derzeit W#16#100... genau hier komm ich an meine Grenzen. Ich seh leider keinen Zusammenhang mit den NetPro Einstellungen und dem Eingang LADDR.. Hast Du evtl eine Idee worauf ich das Einstellen / ändern müsste ? 

Wie gesagt, das Projekt läuft soweit durch, nur testen kann ich es derzeit nicht, weil ich keine Verbindung mit der App zur SPS bekomme

Würde mich über weitere Tipps und Ideen sehr freuen und auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke für Deine Mühen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Tuffi (22 April 2014)

Auf der Doku Seite 'Verbindung über CP343-1/443-1' oberstes Bild unter 'Bausteinparameter'. Ich denke die ist in unserem Fall immer W#16#0100. Wenn diese sich ändern sollte, einfach am FB88 Aufruf anpassen.
Eigentlich solltest du schon eine Verbindung mit deinem iphone aufbauen können. Einfach im iControlCenter die IP Adresse wie in 'HW Konfig' angegeben eingeben und die PIN halt die am FB88 steht.


Gruß,
Tufi


----------



## kocken (12 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
kann i-controlcenter nicht downloaden ...
Was mache ich falsch, denn wenn ich auf den Link klicke wird nur die Seite aufgerufen und das war es

Grüße


----------



## babylon05 (31 Dezember 2015)

Im Appstore ist dies leider nicht mehr verfügbar, wollte es auf mein zweit Handy über Appstore Apple downloaden nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Tuffi (1 Januar 2016)

Die Slider funktionieren unter iOS 9 auch nicht mehr richtig.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine ähnliche Applikation?


----------



## babylon05 (1 Januar 2016)

Was meinst du mit Slider, nutze die App noch mit 9.2 auf meinem 6er habe nicht bemerkt, dass sich dort was geändert hat.


----------



## Tuffi (1 Januar 2016)

Die "Punkte" auf den Slidern sind hier nicht mehr vorhanden, so das die Werte nicht mehr verstellt werden können.


----------

